# Indoor Ring a Skate Park?



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

At my barn we have one round ring, one outdoor ring and an indoor ring. The boarders are allowed to use any ring, and equipment, with general care in the rings (put away things and clean up your horse's mess).

Well for the first time, in 10 years since I've been at this barn, the indoor ring is a skate park. With room only to ride on the outside track (no circles or leg yielding can be done). 

*As a boarder, should I ask about this? Or just deal with it?* Riding Murray around in circles is kinda a bore, as I want to go more with his training. We had began leg yielding nicely, and our circles were just getting better. 

We do have the option of riding in the outdoor rings, but my BO blocked the gates with snow. =/ Best outside work I can do is ride around the yard.

Thank you.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm confused. A skate park?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I would say you definitely have the right to ask about it. You pay board and with that there were expectations of being able to use that area. Unless the BO sent out some sort of message that it would no longer be available. I would certainly ask what is going on and why and if they are going to do anything to make a similar ring available down the road.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya what do you mean by skate park? Its sand isnt it?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Maaaaybe she means ice skating? I have no idea! O__O


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Part of the board you are paying is for the amenities you were promised - including the indoor ring. If it is not in a condition that you are able to use as you would like, you need to bring it to the BO. If they are resistant to changing things, I would point out that the indoor ring is part of why you are boarding with them and if it is not useable you will find a different barn that does have an indoor ring and _they_ can have your board $$$$.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am also confused as to what you mean by skate park, like, Ice skating or skate boarding? Is the ring filled with like, ramps and stuff?
That sounds very dangerous to the horses and riders.
What do the other boarders think of this? Maybe you should all bring it up to the Owner of the barn.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will bring it up.

And by skate park, I should have said more clearly. Pretty much ramps, and metal bars for skateboarding and such.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a load of bull. I'd be seriously making some phone calls to talk to someone 8|


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

hmm Strange and ***VERY******UNSAFE******


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going to the barn today, I'll see if it's still there (the skate park set up). 

I like the barn, nothing against it, but seeing this is like making me think about reboarding. =/


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

did you find out??


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I know that there is a barn near here that regularly used to lease out their indoor arena to the bmx people. They would haul dirt in for the weekends ect then take it back out. Is something similar to this possibly what is going on?


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey, totally forgot about this.

The little skate park is now gone from the indoor since the snow is now gone from our area. But the day I went to check, it was still there. Also, I was actually mad that it was still there because Murray had a freak out by snow falling off the roof at the time. I was walking him from the ground, but I could have easily fell over and have him step on me. Thankfully, I kept my cool, got on him, walked around inside before riding outside that day.


----------

